# Golf society: Wondering if it is possible to set up a website for free?



## godthe (29 Nov 2007)

I help run a golf society and I am wondering if it is possible to set up a website free


----------



## Caveat (29 Nov 2007)

*Re: Website*



godthe said:


> I help run a golf society and I am wondering if it is possible to set up a website free


 
Yes it is possible - a lot of hosters will provide simple, basic, template based software for site building e.g. _Digiweb_


----------



## joejoe (29 Nov 2007)

*Re: Website*

I work for a company that have a website but it only says "under construction" I want to progress this further and get a proper company profile a professional looking website.

How much is this likely to cost and what time scale should it take?

joejoe


----------



## miselemeas (29 Nov 2007)

*Re: Website*

JOE - Not being smart but its a little like asking the length of a piece of string - depends on so many factors to be taken into consideration. You must first establish your needs and then start looking for prices. 

Suggest you search this site for previous posts on the subject


----------



## blacknight (30 Nov 2007)

*Re: Website*

What do you want the site to achieve?

How much do you want to spend?

Professionally designed websites can cost anything from a thousand euro to several thousand depending on what you want to do.


----------



## car (30 Nov 2007)

*Re: Website*

get thee a gmail address from www.gmail.com and then go to www.googlepages.com.    google for googlepages tutorials.  Lots of stuff you cant do, lots of stuff you can, but its all free..


----------



## blacknight (30 Nov 2007)

*Re: Website*



car said:


> get thee a gmail address from [broken link removed] and then go to www.googlepages.com.    google for googlepages tutorials.  Lots of stuff you cant do, lots of stuff you can, but its all free..



That's hardly professional though, is it?


----------



## extopia (30 Nov 2007)

*Re: Website*



blacknight said:


> That's hardly professional though, is it?



Depends on how professional the googler is.


----------



## HelenQ (30 Nov 2007)

*Re: Website*

why don't you ask the people who host this site for a quote maybe?


----------



## car (30 Nov 2007)

*Re: Website*



> That's hardly professional though, is it?


The OP asked for a free solution, googlepages is ideal for clubs, societies or even more if you want to put a bit of work into it as intimated above.


----------



## blacknight (30 Nov 2007)

*Re: Website*



car said:


> The OP asked for a free solution, googlepages is ideal for clubs, societies or even more if you want to put a bit of work into it as intimated above.


He may have, but joejoe wasn't

And I would disagree about googlepages being ideal for anything, as you don't have proper control


----------



## Flax (30 Nov 2007)

*Re: Website*

Hosting is so cheap these days there's no reason to not spend the 20 or 30 quid a year for a banner free website with your own domain and e-mail address.


----------



## blacknight (30 Nov 2007)

*Re: Website*



Flax said:


> Hosting is so cheap these days there's no reason to not spend the 20 or 30 quid a year for a banner free website with your own domain and e-mail address.



Agreed, though you'd be amazed at the number of people who find paying for a service to be abhorrent 

*sigh*


----------



## godthe (1 Dec 2007)

Thank you all for the answers.
I have no problem spending 30 or 40 euro a year as mentioned above.
I just don't know how to go about it
Any further help would be appreciated


----------



## jhegarty (1 Dec 2007)

I user web mania (http://web-mania.com/) (no connection except as customer) for hosting, without an issue... £25 a years and more than enough space/bandwidth for a club site....and all the email address you want included in the price...


----------



## blacknight (1 Dec 2007)

You'll find a lot of the Irish providers listed at:


----------



## GA001 (1 Dec 2007)

For the novice/budgeter:

Dreamweaver (Can be found via torrent) easy to use, drag and drop
Blacknight.ie has an excellent service for hosting your website(s)

Hey presto - professional looking webpage, but it's up to you how professional you wish to make it look.


----------



## carpedeum (2 Dec 2007)

These may be useful.....

Open Source Web Design (OSWD) have web site templates, collected from from amateurs and professionals. They are available to download free of charge. 
http://www.oswd.org/

Web hosting options on site linked from above site.
http://www.top10webhosting.com/

HTMl editor:
http://www.nvu.com/index.html


----------



## RainyDay (2 Dec 2007)

GA001 said:


> For the novice/budgeter:
> 
> Dreamweaver (Can be found via torrent) easy to use, drag and drop


I really don't think Dreamweaver is an appropriate recommendation for a novice user. And I really don't think illegal software piracy via torrent is an appropriate recommendation for Askaboutmoney.com.

The OP's best bet is to find someone who is technically literate within the society and get them to set up the website. There are many options out there. It could be a simple as a blog site on blogger or blogspot with announcements for new events.


----------



## AlastairSC (2 Dec 2007)

I used SiteKreator for our site, haviing heard about it from a friend. 

You compose online rather than uploading from your own computer so no need for any of the HTML programs. They use templates or you make your own. It's really quick - click and type your text. Pictures are sent up from the file that they're sitting in on your machine - just tell it where the photos are.

Options for free site (with a small ad in one corner), business ($7.95/mo) or professional. I just used a free site, picked a template, uploaded a few photos and I can edit it online from anywhere. Best thing: when you make a new page it automatically populates the links to all your other pages!

There are samples of real sites made with this on www.SiteKreator.com 

(no connection with them, just very happy after using FrontPage Express, Dreamweaver, and raw HTML in the past!)


----------

